# HELP please! somethig is wrong with my pig



## 4h farmer (Jan 21, 2009)

i have a 9 week old pig . when i went to check on her this morning is breathing very fast like she cant get her breath .. to me it sounds like she is not going to make it anyone know what i can do


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

4h farmer said:


> i have a 9 week old pig . when i went to check on her this morning is breathing very fast like she cant get her breath .. to me it sounds like she is not going to make it anyone know what i can do


Is she low on iron? If so this would make her anemic and difficult to get oxygen transport in the blood. Basically suffocates. Are you feeding minerals? In the winter we have to make sure our pigs get enough iron through giving them soil or something because when we're living up on the snow pack there isn't enough iron available to them. I dig up dirt for them during the winter for this reason when I move hay bales (the ground's not frozen under the bales).

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
ButcherShop | Sugar Mountain Farm

Check out our Kickstarting the Butcher Shop project at:
Building an on-farm Butcher Shop at Sugar Mountain Farm by Walter Jeffries &mdash; Kickstarter


----------



## 4h farmer (Jan 21, 2009)

i have given her a shot of iron


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like pneumonia, check with a vet and see what medicine they recommend.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree with Allen, call your vet.
Pneumonia is often presented by wheezing or difficulty on the exhale more than the inhale, if that makes sense. 
Take her temperature, which is actually pretty easy to do on a pig that is lying still. Can you call the place you got her from and ask them what they think is going on, if you can't get a vet out right away? 
If it is pneumonia, there are some very good antibiotics that target the lungs, but they are expensive.


----------



## HardBall (Dec 23, 2010)

Give it a shot of Nuflor... Your vet will need to get it, but it should fix the prob it it is pneumonia. Going forward, try vaccinating for Mycoplasm Pneumonia (Respisure RTU or Circumvent). The later has a circovirus vaccine which you should be using as well.


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

One of my pigs is sick today as well. I took him to the vet and he said he had a respiratory infection. He was breathing hard. He also had crazy worms, 4 different kinds.

He still hasn't eaten today and is isolated right now. He did take some water.

The Vet who also used to raise hogs, said they call what they pigs has "thumps"-I guess its kind of like the noise they make.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

Could it have eaten something it shouldn't have? I had a pig that ate a bunch of bedding and it got very impacted. It was panting like that because it's intestines were packed and the bedding started to expand. It was recommended to give it a cooking oil enema and try to get oil down its throat. It didn't make it, but the point is it might not be a disease.


----------

